# edinburgh question - self fund at ERI or Spire?



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I will at some point need to pay for treatment. The choice will be self funding at the ERI or go to ivf scotland at Spire. Is the higher price at Spire worth it?  I'm just confused as it is the same consultants at both hospitals so assuming treatment and their knowledge will be identical. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sew it (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, 

I can't comment on those clinics, but I would say investigate as much as you can before you make a decision.  If you go with ERI I guess you would be in with all the NHS patients, so it might be a nicer environment at spire.  Ask lots of questions about the labs, how they do things, their staff team, when they have appointments etc. examine their most up to date success rates too. 

Not much help I'm sure, but just wanted to reply to your post.

Sew It x


----------

